# Hi Again Guys



## pasknucklehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey, anyone know anything about rally? I have a rule book and I have read it three times and maybe it's just me, but this is just not sinking in.
What is a move up? And we have earned our first leg in rally novice a, so I know that we have 2 more to go to recieve our rally novice title. But what is the difference between entering rally a and rally b other than having to be the owner of the dog in rally a? And then do you also get a title for rally novice b which is off leash correct?
Like I said, I have read and re-read and just not comphrehending it...Any help would be totally appreciated...dc and Keela


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

This is the first I've heard of this so I don't have anything important to contribute, I'm just bumping it up. 

Best of luck.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

pasknucklehead said:


> Hey, anyone know anything about rally? I have a rule book and I have read it three times and maybe it's just me, but this is just not sinking in.
> What is a move up? And we have earned our first leg in rally novice a, so I know that we have 2 more to go to recieve our rally novice title. But what is the difference between entering rally a and rally b other than having to be the owner of the dog in rally a? And then do you also get a title for rally novice b which is off leash correct?
> Like I said, I have read and re-read and just not comphrehending it...Any help would be totally appreciated...dc and Keela


If you've never titled a dog in obedience before, you show in Rally Nov A. Once you get three legs in Rally Nov A then you move to Rally Advanced A. Once you have three legs in Advanced, you move to excellent. You don't need to title in both A and B before you move up to the next level.

Novice is on leash. Advanced and Excellent are both off-leash.

The B classes are for people who have previously titled a dog in obedience. Having an A and B class is designed to make it a bit more fair to really new handlers. Not fair for a total newbie to have to compete against a seasoned exhibitor since it's so easy for we handlers to mess up our dogs. Of course this only really comes into play for class placements. Otherwise, you and your dog are only competing against yourselves.

The only place the A and B class can get tricky is if you're an experienced obedience exhibitor showing a "new" dog. For instance, I've titled dogs in obedience before, so when I bring my Golden Quiz out in Rally for the fist time, we'll show in Rally Novice B. Once we have that title, we'll move to Rally Advanced, but if we wanted to, we could show in Rally Advanced A b/c he doesn't have any other obedience titles.

The only time you need to worry about a "move up" is if you finish a title on the first day of a two day show. If that happens, you have the option of moving up on the second day. For example, you enter two days of Rally Novice A, but you only need one leg to finish the title. You earn that leg on Saturday and then you can move up to Advanced A for Sunday.

Make sense?

Rally is a blast!

-Stephanie


----------

